# Bunny in the Garage?



## Me and My Bun (Apr 21, 2020)

So lately my parents have been wanting to put my bunny in the garage instead of inside.....they do NOT like animals in the house. Is it okay for my angora/dwarf (Woolly Jersey?) rabbit to be in the garage with cars (3 cars)? It does have windows (for light), but where she would be would be dimly lit. I can't change their minds..... Hope that thats okay. Its either garage, or outside (lots of raccoons and opossums) and it get really hot in the summer and cold in the winter so i'd prefer her to be indoors........


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 21, 2020)

I think it would be worse for her to be in the garage than outside. Cars omit a lot of bad fumes and that can be deadly for rabbits especially because they have really sensitive respiratory systems. And she would need light from the sun, it’s not good for them to be in the dark for long periods of time as it can damage their eyes (the same way it would our own). Keeping her outside would be safe as long as you have a raised sealed hutch and run. Maybe see if you could convert your shed into a hutch. Something like this (found on google would be safe, or at least it looks it ). Now if your parents are anything like mine, they’d think that that’s absolutely ridiculous and a waste of space and money, that would be a good time to promote indoor living, as it’s cheaper and saves space, that’s how I got my rabbit indoors.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 21, 2020)

Many people don't realize how common it is for rabbits to be housed indoors -- and without odor! A browse through the website on indoor housing may help them to "see" what it can be like to house rabbits indoors.








Rabbits Indoors


Rabbits Indoors is all about showing what it is like to house rabbits indoors. Photos, videos and rabbit care tips show how neatly rabbits can be kept.



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## Me and My Bun (Apr 21, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I think it would be worse for her to be in the garage than outside. Cars omit a lot of bad fumes and that can be deadly for rabbits especially because they have really sensitive respiratory systems. And she would need light from the sun, it’s not good for them to be in the dark for long periods of time as it can damage their eyes (the same way it would our own). Keeping her outside would be safe as long as you have a raised sealed hutch and run. Maybe see if you could convert your shed into a hutch. Something like this (found on google would be safe, or at least it looks it ). Now if your parents are anything like mine, they’d think that that’s absolutely ridiculous and a waste of space and money, that would be a good time to promote indoor living, as it’s cheaper and saves space, that’s how I got my rabbit indoors.





Blue eyes said:


> Many people don't realize how common it is for rabbits to be housed indoors -- and without odor! A browse through the website on indoor housing may help them to "see" what it can be like to house rabbits indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that ship has sadly sailed. My parents are convinced to never again have animals indoors. And as to the hutch with the run, we had something like that for our baby chicks, and a raccoon hurt them really really bad! (i won't mention what, cause it'll ruin your day) 
Im so worried for my bunny! Thank you for responding! I really appreciate any help!


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 21, 2020)

Me and My Bun said:


> And as to the hutch with the run, we had something like that for our baby chicks, and a raccoon hurt them really really bad!



A properly built hutch and run would prevent any raccoon (or fox, or dog, etc) from being able to get to them. If a rabbit is to be housed outdoors, a run is _necessary_ for a rabbit because they _must _be able to exercise. A run properly built will be secure.


----------



## JBun (Apr 21, 2020)

It would not be safe to keep your rabbits in the garage if it is an enclosed one, unless it is air conditioned or stays below 85 degrees in the summer heat, which is very unlikely as the outdoor temps combined with hot cars parked in the shut garage, will heat tha garage up to the point that the temperature will be dangerous to your rabbits. Which means they could get heat stroke and die.

Unless you are in a very cool climate where summer temps are mild, an enclosed garage will be too hot to safely keep rabbits in.


----------



## Me and My Bun (Apr 23, 2020)

JBun said:


> It would not be safe to keep your rabbits in the garage if it is an enclosed one, unless it is air conditioned or stays below 85 degrees in the summer heat, which is very unlikely as the outdoor temps combined with hot cars parked in the shut garage, will heat tha garage up to the point that the temperature will be dangerous to your rabbits. Which means they could get heat stroke and die.
> 
> Unless you are in a very cool climate where summer temps are mild, an enclosed garage will be too hot to safely keep rabbits in.


It gets (at most) 103 degrees and coldest would be maybe _maybe _-17. The garage does have heating and cooling. In summer i would probably just put a fan in her hutch and put some ceramic dishes in the freezer to cool her hutch down also. I really hope that's OK. My parents aren't giving me many options.


----------



## Katie94 (Apr 24, 2020)

I think your biggest problem is the garage is used for cars. We have two bunnies living in our garage but we had to not put the car in their because of the fumes. It wouldn’t have been my first choice of housing they are only in there because we have a pair in the house already and they can’t be near each other as smelling other rabbits causes territorial behaviour. We got a light fitted in the garage as the lighting was a problem, the window isn’t really big enough to light up the whole room. We also have a run in the garden which they can use when we are home to supervise so they get some natural light at least once a day.


----------



## Me and My Bun (Apr 24, 2020)

I guess my biggest question is, will she die? I really don't have a choice where she moves (wish i did). It is in the corner farthest away from the cars.......


----------



## Katie94 (Apr 24, 2020)

I don’t know for sure that she would die but I spent a lot of time researching options for our second housing and every post I ever came across said don’t house rabbits in a garage with cars because of carbon monoxide fumes. It’s difficult as I understand your concerns for not wanting them outside either we also went through the same dilemma. I hope it works out what ever you choose


----------



## Me and My Bun (Apr 24, 2020)

Katie94 said:


> I don’t know for sure that she would die but I spent a lot of time researching options for our second housing and every post I ever came across said don’t house rabbits in a garage with cars because of carbon monoxide fumes. It’s difficult as I understand your concerns for not wanting them outside either we also went through the same dilemma. I hope it works out what ever you choose


When i tried to tell my mom that there are fumes that are harmful to rabbits she said that they are harmful to humans too. Anyone have any ideas on how i could make her more comfortable in the garage?


----------



## zkeaton (Apr 24, 2020)

Me and My Bun said:


> When i tried to tell my mom that there are fumes that are harmful to rabbits she said that they are harmful to humans too. Anyone have any ideas on how i could make her more comfortable in the garage?



maybe remodel a part of the garage into a bedroom (with ac and crapet and stuff) you might be able to put an filter or something to keep the toxins out. i would suggest a fan or something. I'm a newbie at this stuff but i can try to help. i would listen to the more experienced folks to really help but that might give you an idea. Good luck!


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 24, 2020)

Me and My Bun said:


> When i tried to tell my mom that there are fumes that are harmful to rabbits she said that they are harmful to humans too. Anyone have any ideas on how i could make her more comfortable in the garage?


Yes. The fumes are harmful to humans but humans just walk in and out -- try sleeping in there and you'd have a serious headache by morning. The rabbit is in there 24/7 constantly breathing those fumes. And rabbits have more sensitive respiratory systems. Don't know if a heavy duty air filter would be enough to help.


----------



## Me and My Bun (Apr 24, 2020)

zkeaton said:


> maybe remodel a part of the garage into a bedroom (with ac and crapet and stuff) you might be able to put an filter or something to keep the toxins out. i would suggest a fan or something. I'm a newbie at this stuff but i can try to help. i would listen to the more experienced folks to really help but that might give you an idea. Good luck!


My parents don't think money should really be spent on animals.....at least MY animal. And @Blue eyes the cars aren't left running in the garage. People don't sit in there with them on.....i just need ideas on how to help her......I just want her to be ok. _Maybe _I could try convincing them to let her live outside, but that comes with a whole other set of problems....... Her water would freeze and it would probably have to be replaced like 10 times a day in winter. She would also be pretty far from the house if she were outside.......☹


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 24, 2020)

Me and My Bun said:


> ]@Blue eyes[/USER] the cars aren't left running in the garage. People don't sit in there with them on.....i just need ideas on how to help her......I just want her to be ok.


I'm afraid cars emit fumes even when they are turned off. 








Why your garage could pose a health threat


If you have a garage attached to your house, you could be at higher risk of developing leukemia or other forms of cancer, Health Canada is warning.



www.ctvnews.ca





I don't have any easy answers for you. Perhaps venting the garage in summer and having an air filter machine in the garage. I don't know what or how much of such fumes would be trapped by an air filter. I only know that if a car is simply parked in a garage, the fumes can be harmful to a rabbit -- especially if the rabbit is housed there long term.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 24, 2020)

All this would be extremely expensive and if your parents don’t think that it’s suitable for her to have money spent on her, it wouldn’t be a good option. It will be quite hard to have any good set-up, if your parents aren’t willing to cooperate with you, whether the set-up be indoors, outdoors or in the garage. You would need to find a way, to help your parents and have a discussion with them on what they are willing to do and spend. Rabbits can be a fair bit expensive and aren’t as cheap pets as pet stores or advertisements portray them to be.

If the rabbit where to live comfortably outside, it would need:









Outdoor Housing


Rabbits can be perfectly happy living in the house or the garden just so long as their physical and behavioural needs are catered for. This means that they need a lot more than just a hutch! Our re…



rabbitwelfare.co.uk





If the rabbit where to live comfortably in the garage, it would need:






Can my rabbits live in the garage? - Rabbits United Forum


Just wondered if it would be ok to house our rabbits in the garage. There's no windows in there at all - would they be ok in the dark? Can anyone recommend a good set up? The rabbits can't live in the house unfortunately so thought the garage would be an ideal alternative but not heard of...



forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk





If a rabbit where to live comfortable in the house, it would need:









Keeping indoor rabbits


ith more people choosing to keep their bunnies indoors, we've put together our vets' tips to make sure yours can have safe and active lives.




www.pdsa.org.uk





In my opinion it is often a lot easier (and cheaper) to care for an indoor rabbit. I would ask your parents for a week (or two) trial indoors
All you would need is: xpen, litterbox, hay, toys and water. During that week, find everything that there is a problem with (smelling litter box = change it more often), and find a solution to the problem.


----------



## JBun (Apr 24, 2020)

You are going to need to be very vigilant about ensuring good ventilation then. That means leaving the garage door open for a while after a car is parked in there, to allow time for the carbon monoxide fumes and heat from the car to dissapate, and also allow for cooler air to circulate through. Fresh air is going to work the best for managing this. For an air filter to work you have to make air flow calculations and use a very specific air filter for it to work.

I would suggest getting one of those electronic temperature sensors, where you have a sensor in the garage and the main one in the house showing the temp from the garage sensor. That way you can keep an eye on it and open up the garage and turn some fans on if it starts getting too hot, which can be as low as 80-85 degrees for rabbits, without good airflow. 

If you're parents will buy one, I would also suggest a CO detector with a digital readout. That way when it goes off you can see what level the fumes are at and if it's at a harmful level. Short term exposure to levels above 70 ppm can be harmful, and sustained exposure to levels as low as 10-30 ppm can be harmful resulting in permanent neurological problems. If the car driving in and out keeps setting it off, you may need to only plug it in after the car is parked and off, and the garage has a chance to air out.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you have a decent basement area with natural light from windows? Would a raised nicely built hutch be an option as bun is safe from nocturnal/diurnal predators and Ohio weather elements? If your bun (baby or teen) is not sp/eutered yet, there's going to be some odor with marking, spraying. Unaltered buns have a stronger urine smell. 

When 3 abandoned domestics were captured and gave birth to 16 babies, hubby built indoor quads in our basement. We kept them away from the furnace and made sure no flooding issue would ever occur. They could have daily exercise shifts on indoor/outdoor carpeting in our basement, and hubby provided enrichment areas within their quads. Also making sure sump pump tanks, cords, etc., would not cause a problem with somebun slipping in and drowning.

This is difficult when parents are so dang set on animals not living in the home where it's easy to get your bun,, sit on the couch, and gently stroke your bun for emotional support when it's storming outside. Wait a minute, do your parents have other pets in their home and they are against "your" pet?

In our rescue we've been able to foster/keep and interact with more than 15 indoor sp/eutered buns throughout the years. No One comes into our home and ever mentions an odor. It's easy to see who's off or not feeling well each day if somebun is sitting hunched and not accepting a joint support tab or pc. of romaine and cilantro. Indoor living is best. 

Are the garbage bins kept outside or in the garage? You bet, outdoor predators will smell your bun. She probably will live a lot shorter (you can add miserable here) life than if s/he was indoors with you. Indoors is easy to access when you want to hug your bunny! 

Let's hope a malicious person will not steal her and mutilate her, kill her, as I've seen plenty of those reports on Facebook and elsewhere. Humans can be vicious to any vulnerable being. A dog may be able to bark, your bunny cannot.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you have a rabbit-knowledgeable shelter or rescue within driving distance that you and your parents could visit? Are they willing to? Would they be willing to listen to a foster parent who houses their beloved pets indoors? And see the set-up and see that litter pans are used, and litter pans are cleaned. 

I visited an old-tech farm in 2015 and saw multiple outdoor hutches with flies crawling in the pile of feces stuck in the hutch box, and flies buzzing around the water or decrepid-looking tin can food "dish." You house your bun outdoors and cuterebra fly can infest your pet. We experienced a stray bun let go in a park, a mere baby, come in with cuterebra fly. Plus surrendered buns to the shelter came in with a list of fleas, ticks, mites, cuterebra fly...




MediRabbit





MediRabbit


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 25, 2020)

If a raccoon hurt your baby chicks really bad, a raccoon can **** sure prowl around the area and try to attack your defenseless bun also. Rabbits can die from stress of a predator trying to access their cage unit outdoors and eventually kill them or chew their feet off.









Bunny Living Space - Ohio House Rabbit Rescue


So, you’re ready to adopt a bunny and you need to prepare their living space. You may not know where to start, but we can help! Please see the image below for details on what to include in their space. Many of these items are available in our Hop Shop. If we’re out of stock […]




www.ohiohouserabbitrescue.org


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 25, 2020)

Tried to locate info on your state's education league for indoor companion pets. Sorry I posted the link for Ohio. ^

Here's a 2019 article pertaining to Iowa's only rabbit rescue. It's tough because you live in a state that doesn't view rabbits as companions, is my speculation. They are not allowed in the home is a mindset that elders cannot grasp or embrace -- if they aren't educated on how much joy a house bunny can be as a quiet pet.

fyi on below; a lot of our rescues and family members were discards or abandoned buns. See section on costs in the article. 

KCRG Coralville, IA - Rabbit Rescue, veterinarian, discourage giving bunnies as Easter gifts. 









Rabbit rescue, veterinarian discourage giving bunnies as Easter gifts


According to the Humane Society of the United States, rabbits are the third-most surrendered pet in the country, after dogs and cats.




www.kcrg.com


----------



## Niomi (Apr 25, 2020)

I was in a situation where I couldn't keep my rabbits inside. When the weather got dangerously hot, I was able to put them in the basement in carriers during the worst part of the day, and return them outside in the evenings when the temperature cooled off. It wasn't idea, but they didn't get sick from heat stroke. I also got some large pet playpens so they could get exercise, and I stayed outside with them to give them attention. I also had them in the pens while I worked on the yard and gardened. I hope you can find some common ground with your parents so you can keep your rabbits safe, happy and healthy.


----------



## Cloverhouse (Apr 25, 2020)

If your family ever runs the cars in the garage in cold weather to warm them up, the carbon monoxide will kill the rabbit. Happened to my sister's rabbit when we were kids. Either build a safe hutch outside, keep the rabbit inside or rehome it to someone who can provide a safe living arrangement.


----------



## Toffee and Valentina (Apr 26, 2020)

TreasuredFriend said:


> Do you have a decent basement area with natural light from windows? Would a raised nicely built hutch be an option as bun is safe from nocturnal/diurnal predators and Ohio weather elements? If your bun (baby or teen) is not sp/eutered yet, there's going to be some odor with marking, spraying. Unaltered buns have a stronger urine smell.
> 
> When 3 abandoned domestics were captured and gave birth to 16 babies, hubby built indoor quads in our basement. We kept them away from the furnace and made sure no flooding issue would ever occur. They could have daily exercise shifts on indoor/outdoor carpeting in our basement, and hubby provided enrichment areas within their quads. Also making sure sump pump tanks, cords, etc., would not cause a problem with somebun slipping in and drowning.
> 
> ...





Me and My Bun said:


> So lately my parents have been wanting to put my bunny in the garage instead of inside.....they do NOT like animals in the house. Is it okay for my angora/dwarf (Woolly Jersey?) rabbit to be in the garage with cars (3 cars)? It does have windows (for light), but where she would be would be dimly lit. I can't change their minds..... Hope that thats okay. Its either garage, or outside (lots of raccoons and opossums) and it get really hot in the summer and cold in the winter so i'd prefer her to be indoors........


----------



## Toffee and Valentina (Apr 26, 2020)

Me and My Bun said:


> So lately my parents have been wanting to put my bunny in the garage instead of inside.....they do NOT like animals in the house. Is it okay for my angora/dwarf (Woolly Jersey?) rabbit to be in the garage with cars (3 cars)? It does have windows (for light), but where she would be would be dimly lit. I can't change their minds..... Hope that thats okay. Its either garage, or outside (lots of raccoons and opossums) and it get really hot in the summer and cold in the winter so i'd prefer her to be indoors........


What a lonely life that would be. Alone in a dark garage, feeling forgotten and outcast. I hope you find a solution that gives your bun the life she deserves.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 26, 2020)

Cloverhouse, very sorry to hear that exhaust fumes killed your sister's rabbit. Very sad. 

- I could type experiences that happened to me or my family because my parents were uneducated in proper care (decades ago), and the man down the street where my parents acquired the "easter bunns as gifts" was uncaring. I have a visual locked in my mind from what occurred when I was younger.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 26, 2020)

My avatar girl acquired a tapeworm from nibbling grasses outside while in her wheelcart. Me staying there right with her as we have red-tailed hawks and numerous other preds like dogs who roam the area. I thought our grass was safe to nibble. She was out in her wheelchair in November. 

In spring she expelled blood along with a translucent rice-shaped segment (broken off from the tapeworm). Fleas, flea eggs, lots of parasites and wildlife roam our yard. e.cuniculi, roundworm transmissable from raccoons. I have pics of a released on our property eastern cottontail with a blackened vent hole from the larvae of cuterebra.

Niomi, happy that your bun never contracted a tapeworm or pinworms! The tapeworm was about 12-inches long after she expelled the worm upon receiving Panacur. Brought the worm to the vet. They were shocked.

You can google for additional visuals: 




__





Medirabbit






www.medirabbit.com


----------



## Niomi (Apr 26, 2020)

Toffee and Valentina said:


> What a lonely life that would be. Alone in a dark garage, feeling forgotten and outcast. I hope you find a solution that gives your bun the life she deserves.


Let's not assume that Me and My Bun would desert her rabbit, just because she had to relocate her rabbit to the garage. She really cares about her rabbit, and I believe she would do everything in her power to give her rabbit a good life no matter where her rabbit lives. Any animal, indoor or out can suffer from neglect, just as children can. Children are abused and neglected everyday and they do not live in garages apart from families. Abuse and neglect happen because of abusive and neglectful people. Neglecting an animal because it lives in the garage is just an excuse, it is not a reason. I used to foster rabbits and I did two rescues. One rescue was 3 rabbits kept in a small cage in a basement. I also rescued rabbits from a hoarder. Those rabbits were kept inside a house on the main floor in cages. Every room except the kitchen and bathroom was filled with cages. Sick people do sick things. 

European rabbits in the wild spend much of their time in underground warrens. Rabbits are not people and have different requirements. The garage has a window. Please do not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Toffee and Valentina (Apr 26, 2020)

Niomi said:


> Let's not assume that Me and My Bun would desert her rabbit, just because she had to relocate her rabbit to the garage. She really cares about her rabbit, and I believe she would do everything in her power to give her rabbit a good life no matter where her rabbit lives. Any animal, indoor or out can suffer from neglect, just as children can. Children are abused and neglected everyday and they do not live in garages apart from families. Abuse and neglect happen because of abusive and neglectful people. Neglecting an animal because it lives in the garage is just an excuse, it is not a reason. I used to foster rabbits and I did two rescues. One rescue was 3 rabbits kept in a small cage in a basement. I also rescued rabbits from a hoarder. Those rabbits were kept inside a house on the main floor in cages. Every room except the kitchen and bathroom was filled with cages. Sick people do sick things.
> 
> European rabbits in the wild spend much of their time in underground warrens. Rabbits are not people and have different requirements. The garage has a window. Please do not jump to conclusions.


You are so right and I apologize. I saw something terrible that was similar and I applied it to your case. It sounds like you will give your buns a great life. Please accept my apology.


----------



## Me and My Bun (Apr 26, 2020)

Cloverhouse said:


> If your family ever runs the cars in the garage in cold weather to warm them up, the carbon monoxide will kill the rabbit. Happened to my sister's rabbit when we were kids. Either build a safe hutch outside, keep the rabbit inside or rehome it to someone who can provide a safe living arrangement.


Thankfully, no. They don't have to warm them up since in winter we have a heater in the garage. If they did that it would make it 20Xworse than it already is. The lighting is good in the place she's in and i take her out side a lot anyway so she wouldn't always be cooped up. Also she gets a lot more room in the garage than she does in the house. The only reason she has to move out of the house is because she is apparently going to "eventually" destroy the wood floor under her cage. My dad is convinced shes going to. Funny though (sarcasm) that the floor under her cage looks newer than the rest of the house......... i guess people don't get that I love my bun and want the best for her. Now if we were talking about my moms chickens, it would be another story. They get bought whatever they need. I did have one question though.....so my bun and our kittens are BFFs. But i came into the garage because i was working on her xpen cage and the cat was in her xpen with her and has drunk some of her water. If the cat comes in there often and shares her water is that ok? Thanks.


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Apr 26, 2020)

@TreasuredFriend made some really good points, why don’t you try showing their responses to your parents. I do have trouble with my parents (mostly my dad who’s like “well everyone else keeps rabbit outside”) not letting my rabbits indoors (just because of what’s normal). I keep my rabbits now in my garage, because of my mum trying to help, but the cars “live” on the drive which is at the front of the house, while my garage is at the back of my house. Sometimes I just carry my little Jazz inside and plop her on the floor, because Lightning belongs to my sister and she hasn’t toilet trained him. Jazz, however, is completely toilet trained. Also, if she accidentally poos somewhere, I just put it into the bin, only cecotrope poos smell, but rabbits eat them. I also cry at my mum about the rabbits living outside and how I have to go into the dark (I am very nyctophobic) to see them. I showed my mum answers on here to whether rabbits belong indoors or outdoors, which made her consider it.


----------



## Niomi (Apr 26, 2020)

It would be best to ask your vet if your cat can pass anything on to your rabbit. Both cats and rabbits can get roundworms, but that is usually passed on by coming in contact with infected stool. As long as your cat is free of parasites, sharing a water bowl should be alright, but ask your vet to make sure. A vet should be able to answer that question over the phone.


----------



## Niomi (Apr 27, 2020)

TreasuredFriend said:


> Niomi, happy that your bun never contracted a tapeworm or pinworms! The tapeworm was about 12-inches long after she expelled the worm upon receiving Panacur. Brought the worm to the vet. They were shocked.


My rabbits did contract tapeworms. I mixed diatomaceous earth in their food and it got rid of the problem. Then I got some Revolution from the vet and kept my rabbits on that had they had no more problems with parasites. Outdoor pets need to be treated as outdoor pets with preventative medicines, same as dogs and cats. Just be careful of what medications you give because some medications made for dogs and cats can kill a rabbit. Heartworm medication is not necessary because rabbits are not susceptible to heartworm disease.


----------

